# installing RC in a Accucraft C 19



## steev (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm looking for pics showing the install of RC in a Accucraft C 19.


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, so am I. 

According to the user manual - 

"Notes on Radio Control 

Although the C-19 was designed as a manually controlled locomotive, there 
is no reason why radio control (R/C) cannot be fi tted, with some ingenuity. 
A two channel radio is all that’s necessary, one for the throttle and one for the 
reversing lever. The gas valve should always be controlled manually. The reversing 
lever will have to be modifi ed so that it does not lock in position, but 
it must still have stops at either end of its throw for proper positioning of the reversing valve." 

I'm sure I have also seen some comments somewhere about controlling the gas valve as well. 

Hamish


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is how I did it. Shows cab and battery and receiver in tender with the on/off switch. I used an RC plane fuel tank cut in half to keep the receiver and batteries dry. I took out the stop on the johnson bar. If you adjust the servo correctly you don't need any stops. I believe in the 'kiss' principal, hence it may not look pretty, but it's easy to do and functional. The forward reverse servo is barely visible under the throttle servo. I attach it to the johnson bar with a piece of brass wire wound around the bar. Pretty simple. I used silicon glue to attach it to the cab wall. The top servo is attached with screws as you can see. I used to make brass brackets for these things or use double sided tape, but I have found that silicon glue works better, holds better, and is easier when the servo is going to be pressed against the wall anyway. Good lucik and enjoy. This works for any Accucraft engine by the way. All of mine or similar to this installation. On my K28 I put the batteries and receiver in the dog house. Works just fine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. My (brand new) C-19 has the lubricator in the RH corner (where John's servos sit) and a blowdown valve under the left where his lubricator sits. Are they different on the #346 - mine's a #340. ?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 16 Oct 2009 09:03 AM 
Interesting. My (brand new) C-19 has the lubricator in the RH corner (where John's servos sit) and a blowdown valve under the left where his lubricator sits. Are they different on the #346 - mine's a #340. ? 
No pete, Dave did some rework on this one and moved them. He also rerouted the super heater pipe through the boiler vs running it through the burner. If your's is standard then obviously you would have to mount the servos differently. But the idea is the same.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

It seems like the throttle servo could easily be moved to the other side of the cab... but could the j-bar servo still fit there with the lubricator in its original position?


----------



## steev (Jun 11, 2008)

Anthony, 
The throttle can be moved to the other side and the jbar servo can be placed below the open window if the pressure guage is twisted around to face the back. If you send an email address I'll forward some pics.


----------



## Reglisse (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello
I'm french. Sorry for my bad langage.
Can you tell me the réference of these two servos used?
I have an Accucraft S12 and i hesitate between a transmission chain for throttle.
Running the command is sufficient to stop and start the loco with an affair with a rod?
thank you for your help.
Regards
Michel


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Reglisse on 14 Mar 2013 09:26 AM 
Hello
I'm french. Sorry for my bad langage.
Can you tell me the réference of these two servos used?
I have an Accucraft S12 and i hesitate between a transmission chain for throttle.
Running the command is sufficient to stop and start the loco with an affair with a rod?
thank you for your help.
Regards
Michel



Michel,
I used Hitec HS-65HB servos for my installs. The HS-55 also can work but it is not as powerful.

In general, the Accucraft locos only need 1/4 turn (90 degrees) of the throttle to get to full speed. I used a rod on my C-16 and I now use a chain because I find them easier to tune. But there is really no difference.


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Posted By Reglisse on 14 Mar 2013 09:26 AM 
Hello
I'm french. Sorry for my bad langage.
Can you tell me the réference of these two servos used?
I have an Accucraft S12 and i hesitate between a transmission chain for throttle.
Running the command is sufficient to stop and start the loco with an affair with a rod?
thank you for your help.
Regards
Michel



I would also be interested in what size servos and arangement to use on the S-12 0-6-0 if anyone has done that loco.
thanks.
Bob


----------

